# 22" Monitor, Evga x58, Gtx275, Corsair Hx850 & MSI 785GTM-E45



## Sedah (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, what I have for sale are the followings...

All prices, are Shipped via USPS, Monitor will be via UPS
Payments only via Paypal

*myHeatware* - http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=68307
*
*all EVGA Products are registered under my name, if you ever need RMA, I will gladly help with anything* 
*
*[strike]MSI 785GTM-E45 $50 Shipped *brand new*[/strike] ** SOLD*

*[strike]EVGA GeForce GTX 275 896-P3-1170-AR $86 Shipped *with backplate and extras*[/strike]** SOLD*

*[strike]EVGA X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1 $90 Shipped * everything included, original boxes etc.*[/strike]** SOLD*

*[strike]CORSAIR Series HX850 $130 Shipped (everything included, pouch and box etc)[/strike] SOLD

WD 640GB WD6400AAKS 16MB (warranty till 04.15.2012) & WD 160GB WD1600AAJS 8MB (warranty till 10.09.2013) $80 Shipped for BOTH *


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 25, 2012)

If those drives are still here in a couple days, I'll be PM'ing you


----------



## Sedah (Feb 27, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> If those drives are still here in a couple days, I'll be PM'ing you



awesome let me know =)


----------



## Sedah (Feb 27, 2012)

price reduced on Gtx275 & x58 Mobo


----------



## JLuchinski (Feb 27, 2012)

If you still have the EVGA board in a couple of days I will for sure get that from you. You don't have any I7's for sale by chance do you?


----------



## Sedah (Feb 27, 2012)

JLuchinski said:


> If you still have the EVGA board in a couple of days I will for sure get that from you. You don't have any I7's for sale by chance do you?



the i7 I used, with it sold couple weeks ago on a diff forum.

alright, let me know.


----------



## NyxCharon (Feb 27, 2012)

Do you have a monitor for sale too? It says it in the title but I don't see anything listed


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Feb 28, 2012)

Still have the monitor?


----------



## Sedah (Feb 28, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> Do you have a monitor for sale too? It says it in the title but I don't see anything listed



yeah I do, I haven't listed it cuz I was saving it for someone I msg "who was looking to buy a monitor"

and there he is now, above this reply LOL


----------



## Sedah (Feb 28, 2012)

JasonJohnston09 said:


> Still have the monitor?



yeah I do, its a Samsung t220 22" Widescreen LCD *no dead pixels or scratches whatsover, comes with all original boxes etc.* asking price for it is 120$ shipped via UPS


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Feb 29, 2012)

See PM.


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Mar 1, 2012)

Samsung T2200 purchased.


----------



## Sedah (Mar 2, 2012)

JasonJohnston09 said:


> Samsung T2200 purchased.



payment received, I'll ship it first thing tomorrow morning

sorry couldn't get it shipped out today, just got back home, been out all day.


----------



## JLuchinski (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, not going to be able to buy that board off of you, had to put my money towards a new vehicle instead. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Sedah (Mar 7, 2012)

HD's Left


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Mar 8, 2012)

Received monitor yesterday. Exactly as described. Definitely would recommend buying from Sedah! 

Thanks man.


----------



## Sedah (Mar 8, 2012)

JasonJohnston09 said:


> Received monitor yesterday. Exactly as described. Definitely would recommend buying from Sedah!
> 
> Thanks man.



awesome, just logged on to check up on the status, do you have heat? we can exchange feedback.


----------



## JasonJohnston09 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sedah said:


> awesome, just logged on to check up on the status, do you have heat? we can exchange feedback.



No idea what heat is.


----------

